# Upcoming FW Raven Guard releases (new pics on page 4)



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ravendove @ Librarium Online said:


> So I just got off the phone with a very nice chap from Forgeworld. I had asked about upcoming Raven Guard releases (because I've got a fair number of RG Marines sitting here with shoulder pads not glued on yet). He was able to confirm the following:
> 
> Raven Guard will get:
> - Power Armour Shoulder Pads
> ...


So it looks like the Raven Guard are getting some FW lovin.


----------



## ultramarine v2 (Nov 11, 2009)

THATS awsome.
good work man!
its long needed tbh.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

hmm, interesting I guess, but its Raven guard, after ultraturds and blood pigeons there next in the top hated chapters, although there dread looks nice


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> hmm, interesting I guess, but its Raven guard, after ultraturds and blood pigeons there next in the top hated chapters, although there dread looks nice


Why are Raven guard hated? as i've never heard anything like this before.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Catpain Rich said:


> Why are Raven guard hated? as i've never heard anything like this before.


I should of said my top hated chapters, any chapter that uses shrike without being embarrassed and feeling ashamed should be hated


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I should of said my top hated chapters, any chapter that uses shrike without being embarrassed and feeling ashamed should be hated


Ah so it's Stella-hate, rather than everyone. Also, (at the risk of sounding more naive) what's wrong with Shrike? he definitely doesn't get used as much as the other space marine characters.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Stella is just a bitter person, who hates GW...Let them wallow in his own self hatred and ignore them.

As for the update, this is pretty awesome. I have been doing my Raven insignia (play a second founding off the Raven Guard) by hand, and some new shoulders would be awesome to get.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Catpain Rich said:


> Ah so it's Stella-hate, rather than everyone. Also, (at the risk of sounding more naive) what's wrong with Shrike? he definitely doesn't get used as much as the other space marine characters.


boring fluff (like raven guard in general), *horrendous* model strangely loved by everyone and there dog, and stupid badly written ability, and overused from my experiences.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> boring fluff (like raven guard in general), *horrendous* model strangely loved by everyone and there dog, and stupid badly written ability, and overused from my experiences.


I'd disagree about the Raven GUard having boring fluff, especially around the heresy when their legion was decimated in the Istvaan system and Corax tried to rebuild the legion quickly, with experimental technology.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Lovely to hear about the Shoulder Pads...I shall get some to add to my Deathwatch-themed Death Wing/ SM lists.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Its best to just ignore Stella and hope he goes away.

I am glad FW are expanding the SM Range and doing one of the lesser know factions. Was hoping to see some new scout models or Vanguard.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Talos said:


> Its best to just ignore Stella and hope he goes away.


awww, does the nasty man not like the albino chapter, boo hoo.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope Iron Hands get some love too.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome, and shrikes good the model is pretty weird but still raven guard are awesome


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> awww, does the nasty man not like the albino chapter, boo hoo.


TBH I dont like the Albino chapter either. But I just dont see the point on posting in a thread about them saying how much I hate them. I dislike Tau but I dont go post on every thread about them how much I hate them. I just dont see the point in most of your posts or even why you are here.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Talos said:


> TBH I dont like the Albino chapter either. But I just dont see the point on posting in a thread about them saying how much I hate them. I dislike Tau but I dont go post on every thread about them how much I hate them. I just dont see the point in most of your posts or even why you are here.


So don't go posting in threads about how you don't like other people's posts. If they're against the rules, report them, otherwise, ignore them. Don't get personal, don't get petty, don't get pissy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok enough's enough guys, this is a news and rumor thread and is normally the first place members and new members come to check, so that means its important that we keep things civil, everyone is entitled to an opinion but stick to the topic, We dont require comments about if a chapter sucks or if the company producing them in your opinion sucks,like wise we dont need personal and insulting posts if you disagree with an opinion, if your not happy with a post because its breaking the rules including trolling,flaming or swearing then report it using the report button. 

Some forums have well deserved negative reputations thanks to how the membership posts, lets not be another one of those forums.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

moshpiler, when a member of the staff says to drop a subject, to stop, or that enough is enough; thats the end of it. Respect their decision, do not disregard it because you believe members should insult and attack another member, regardless of who it may be.


Now either move on and keep things civil or walk away and leave this topic be for others.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

So how about the new Raven Guard stuff coming out? pretty cool. I have a Raven Guard army that I use for doing demos and am glad that they are finally going to get the love that so many other founding Chapters have received. I mean these guys don't even have a decal!


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

it is raven guard are one of the only founding chapters that has almost nothing


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Kale Hellas said:


> it is raven guard are one of the only founding chapters that has almost nothing


Some punctuation would help people figure out if you're asking a question or just making a very odd and grammatically incorrect statement.

Assuming I understand what you're saying, yes, the Raven Guard along with the Iron Hands have very little in the way of "stuff" from either GW or Forge World to flesh them out and yes, they're both founding Chapters.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think GW may be keeping Raven guard and Iron hands on the back burner so that they have a few chapters to expand and do full codex's if sales would allow for it, I dont know much about raven guard but iron hands have alot of appeal to many because of the bionics/cybernetics element and i could see strong sales for an upgrade sprue that was compatable with the normal plastic marine sets.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

isnt there a set of iron hand marines you can buy?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yer theres a kit, but its metal and plastic, it only has options for flamer and missile launcher and is £25 a kit, and if i remember rightly is getting old, im still umming and arring whether to get the kits as my army is iron hands, but id love to see forge world give iron hands some love, not to found of raven guard but i think forgeworld will do a good job, like they did on the dread


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

While thinking of it...

Wasnt it confirmed in some FW newsletter that IA7 would contain RG rules?:dunno:


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

A new Shrike model wouldn't hurt. I understand the chapter crest on his chest, but on his helmet...

Of course, this is something some time and a file could conceivably fix...

To add... great for them receiving the basics. An interesting addition would be unique jump packs or scout gear of some form.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

i'd love something different, moulded shoulder pads, tank doors etc are brilliant and make the models very ornate. which is how space marines should be imo. i'd love FW to bring out some termie pads and space marine ones, metal or plastic i dont mind. that way chapters that use the similar icons can use them. i.e. hawk lords. they should do some more silver skulls stuff. but thats just me dreaming!


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

I spoke to the guys at Forgeworld when I was at Salute, they had some of the new Raven Guard stuff on display, rather tasty!

They are releasing a kit, similar to the Red Scorpion Vanguards. It will include:

1) New Shoulder pads with the RG iconography
2) MK6 bolters and backpacks
3) RG Torsos
4) RG Heads

Whether the bolters are attached to arm I'm not sure, going by how things have been done with the kits recently I think the right arm will probably be attached to the Bolter.

Nothing on RG specific Legs, they were using Assault ones on the display models.

There will be a character with a Thunder Hammer and Power Armour as well, sounded quite cool!

Nothing on a Lightning Claw upgrade pack planned yet but they may still do something.

Is all scheduled to come out late May early June, depends on the new FW book, which is at the printers and is due out in May.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

*grumble* Don't suppose they mentioned when they were going to post the updated Siege of Vraks stuff to mesh with the new Guard Codex?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

YAY! :gimmefive: I recently just started a RG army to ally with my Inquisition. I liked Shrike, but not enough to keep him as the centerpiece, so made my own Chapter master. I had to spend like an hour finding all the bits and had to buy like 4 different kits to get all the pieces. But it's good to see I won't have to go through this with every model to make them look all Raven Guard like :victory: Very pleased with this news. 

As a side note, the LR and Rhino doors are out on FW. Here's the link if you want to see it and don't already know: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ace_Marine-Vehicle-Accessories?filter_reset=1


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I forgot this thread existed, it's actually quite a coincidence really, because while I was surfing the net the other day I came across these pics which haven't, to the best of my knowledge been posted anywhere on this forum.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> *grumble* Don't suppose they mentioned when they were going to post the updated Siege of Vraks stuff to mesh with the new Guard Codex?


Sorry didn't have much time to talk to them about anything other than the RG stuff, lots of sweaty beardy men all pushing to the front and fighting to see the tiny cabinet of toys they had with them, my nostrils could only take so much uke:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I really like that character. The detail on the jump pack looks brilliant. I'm glad they didn't go for more wings like the sanguinary guard.... they'd be all over the place if they did...


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

really cool stuff. id get the character just to paint up.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not really interested in in the Raven Guard, not that it's to do with these awesome looking miniatures, they're just not my cup of tea, but I could see myself buying the Sternguarde set just for the bolters and selling or trading the rest of the bits.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i will be adding those to the site without hesitation, very nice stuff as usual from FW


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I am so going to be dropping some cash on these. I can't wait.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

They do look awesome, however, I wish they had given the character a Lightning Claw and pistol instead of a thunder hammer. It would have kept better with the fluff. Not that it will stop me from getting any of it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

darktide said:


> They do look awesome, however, I wish they had given the character a Lightning Claw and pistol instead of a thunder hammer. It would have kept better with the fluff. Not that it will stop me from getting any of it.


Better with the fluff? But the fluff of the Raven Guard goes with the shadow-companies being very autonomous, and almost always different from each other.

They aren't all jump pack wearing, lightning claw wielding space marines who prefer close combat over anything else. Like captains of various other chapters, some of the Raven Guard shadow-captains do prefer and utilize other tactics. After all, everything said and done the Raven Guard are a codex chapter, they do balance their close combat side with a shooting element. Unlike other chapters they have a preference to using scouts, drop pods for insertion of certain forces, and stealth tactics.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

You should look at this.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=10500060a


----------

